# What a curiously different channel



## Pacus

Buenas a todos!

Me está costando un poco traducir la siguiente frase: 

Had a Beresford, instead of a Whitelock, commanded our forces at a subsequent period, in *what a curiously different channel* *would not the historical events of the River Plate have run.* *What room for speculative induction does not the thought open up to the statesman and philosopher.*

(_Letters on Paraguay, _J.P. and W.P. Robertson, 1839)

Las partes en negrita son las que me resultan difíciles, la parte en rojo es la que más me confunde y no sé si se trata de una pregunta o una exclamación. Parece un caso de "no expletivo" pero no estoy seguro. Aquí va mi intento:

_Si un Beresford, en lugar de un Whitelock, hubiese comandado nuestras fuerzas en un período posterior, *¡cuán curiosamente diferente no hubiese sido el curso de los acontecimientos históricos del Río de la Plata!* *¡Qué espacio para la inducción especulativa no ofrece el pensamiento a estadistas y filósofos!*_

Agradezco desde ya la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

Saludos!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Debe ser un "no" expletivo


Pacus said:


> cuán curiosamente diferente no hubiese sido el curso de los acontecimientos históricos del Río de la Plata


_qué curso curiosamente diferente  *habrían* [no hubieran]  seguido  los acontecimientos ...
qué espacio para la inducción especulativa abre  (tal, dicho)  pensamiento ... _


----------



## lagartija68

¿La última oración es una pregunta retórica? ¿No faltaría el signo de interrogación?


----------



## Pacus

lagartija68 said:


> ¿La última oración es una pregunta retórica? ¿No faltaría el signo de interrogación?


En el texto original aparece sin ningún signo, por eso me confunde.


----------



## Alzy32

La última oración no es una pregunta o una pregunta retórica, es una declaración. Por ejemplo: "What a beautiful day it is today!" 
*What room for speculative induction does not the thought open up to the statesman and philosopher.*
=I wonder how history (thus, the present) might have turned out differently had the situation (the leadership of the forces) been different?


----------



## Pacus

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Debe ser un "no" expletivo
> 
> _qué curso curiosamente diferente  *habrían* [no hubieran]  seguido  los acontecimientos ...
> qué espacio para la inducción especulativa abre  (tal, dicho)  pensamiento ... _



Gracias por tu sugerencia, MonsieurGonzalito. Ahora que lo pienso, me rechina un poco leer "curiosamente diferente". Tal vez sonaría más natural decir simplemente: _Qué diferente hubiese sido el curso de los acontecimientos... _


----------



## lagartija68

Alzy32 said:


> La última oración no es una pregunta o una pregunta retórica, es una declaración. Por ejemplo: "What a beautiful day it is today!"
> *What room for speculative induction does not the thought open up to the statesman and philosopher.*
> =I wonder how history (thus, the present) might have turned out differently had the situation (the leadership of the forces) been different?


Pero en _What a beautiful day it is today! _no hay inversión y en _What room for speculative induction does not the thought open up to the statesman and philosopher _ hay inversión como en las preguntas y la parafraseaste con "I wonder ... " (me pregunto... )


----------



## Alzy32

Hola Lagatija68:
Claro que si, pero si quieres que dé un ejemplo tan complicado, puedo hacerlo, pero esa no era la pregunta original. Este es un inglés antiguo, así que a menos que tengas que estudiarlo para un curso o clase, no recomendaría usarlo para estudiar inglés. En realidad, es bastante inútil usarlo para aprender a comunicarse y escribir en 2020


----------



## lagartija68

Alzy32 said:


> Hola Lagatija68:
> Claro que si, pero si quieres que dé un ejemplo tan complicado, puedo hacerlo, pero esa no era la pregunta original. Este es un inglés antiguo, así que a menos que tengas que estudiarlo para un curso o clase, no recomendaría usarlo para estudiar inglés. En realidad, es bastante inútil usarlo para aprender a comunicarse y escribir en 2020


Salvo que en 2020 te quieras comunicar con lo que escribió alguien hace dos siglos, que es la posibilidad que enfrentó @Pacus


----------



## pmb327

Pacus said:


> Gracias por tu sugerencia, MonsieurGonzalito. Ahora que lo pienso, me rechina un poco leer "curiosamente diferente". Tal vez sonaría más natural decir simplemente: _Qué diferente hubiese sido el curso de los acontecimientos... _


This is simpler and natural, but @MonsieurGonzalito's rendition better captures the sense of the convoluted, overly-wordy, and dated English (que me rechina a mí).  Besides, _curso curiosamente _is a nice alliteration  

I am curious to know why MonsieurGonzalito objects to the use of the subjunctive, or rather favors the conditional.


----------



## Pacus

Imitando un poco la _negación expletiva_ con la que parece expresarse el autor, me pregunto si tiene sentido decir: _*¡Cuál no sería el espacio para la inducción especulativa que esta idea abre a estadistas y filósofos! *_dando a entender el inmenso abanico de posibilidades que cabe especular si la historia hubiese sido diferente.


----------



## pmb327

Pacus said:


> Imitando un poco la _negación expletiva_ con la que parece expresarse el autor, me pregunto si tiene sentido decir: _*¡Cuál no sería el espacio para la inducción especulativa que esta idea abre a estadistas y filósofos! *_dando a entender el inmenso abanico de posibilidades que caben especular si la historia hubiese sido diferente.


_Cuál no sería el espacio_ doesn't seem right to me.  Perhaps _¡Qué espacio para la inducción especulativa no se lo abra/abre la idea a los estadistas y filósofos!_ (?)  I recommend that you strive to "match" the two sentences of interest, as they have a parallel structure in the source text.  In particular, if you are going to incorporate expletive negation into the second sentence, do so also in the first:  _¡Qué curso curiosamente diferente no hubiesen/habrían seguido/corrido los acontecimientos históricos del Rio de la Plata! _(?) Translating expletive negation might be tricky business.  I hope (expect) we'll hear from native Spanish speakers on this point.


----------



## Pacus

pmb327 said:


> _Cuál no sería el espacio_ doesn't seem right to me.  Perhaps _¡Qué espacio para la inducción especulativa no se lo abra/abre la idea a los estadistas y filósofos!_ (?) I recommend that you strive to "match" the two sentences of interest, as they have a parallel structure in the source text.  In particular, if you are going to incorporate expletive negation into the second sentence, do so also in the first:  _¡Qué curso curiosamente diferente no hubiesen/habrían seguido/corrido los acontecimientos históricos del Rio de la Plata! _(?) Translating expletive negation might be tricky business.  I hope (expect) we'll hear from native Spanish speakers on this point.


To say "¡Cuál no sería el espacio...!" would be like exclaiming how vast that space could be, and I think that's roughly the impression the author wanted to convey, if I'm not mistaken. It ocurrs to me that, if I have to use in both phrases an expletive negation, the translation may go like this: _¡cuán curiosamente diferente no hubiese sido el curso de los acontecimientos...! ¡cuál no sería el espacio que se abre a la especulación de...! _etc. etc., or something like that.


----------



## pmb327

Pacus said:


> exclaiming how vast that space could be, and I think that's the impression the author wanted to convey, if I'm not mistaken.


You are not mistaken.  But doesn't _Cuál no sería el espacio_ present the possibility that there are multiple different _types _of spaces that can be opened up  


Pacus said:


> It occurs to me that, if I have to use in both phrases an expletive negation, the translation may go like this: _¡cuán curiosamente diferente no hubiese sido el curso de los acontecimientos...! ¡cuál no sería el espacio que se abre a la especulación de...! _etc. etc., or something like that.


Yes, yes, something like that.  Make those two sentences "rhyme."


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

pmb327 said:


> I am curious to know why MonsieurGonzalito objects to the use of the subjunctive, or rather favors the conditional.


As a general rule, when faced with a conditional proposition (implicit in the sentence in question), the conditional goes _outside_ said proposition (i.e., it is the main verb) and the subjunctive goes _inside_ the proposition.


----------



## pmb327

Thank you, MonsieurGonzalito.  I will keep that notion in mind.  Have you any thoughts/suggestions regarding a translation of the expletive negation employed in the source text which Pacus and I explored in posts #11-#14?


----------



## lagartija68

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> As a general rule, when faced with a conditional proposition (implicit in the sentence in question), the conditional goes _outside_ said proposition (i.e., it is the main verb) and the subjunctive goes _inside_ the proposition.


Pero el subjuntivo usado en las apódosis de los períodos condicionales no es incorrecto, lo incorrecto es el condicional en la prótasis.
"Si Fulano hubiera estado al frente, otro cantar* hubiera/habría *sido." Ambas formas son posibles.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

lagartija68 said:


> Pero el subjuntivo usado en las apódosis de los períodos condicionales no es incorrecto,


Para mí, sí.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

pmb327 said:


> Thank you, MonsieurGonzalito.  I will keep that notion in mind.  Have you any thoughts/suggestions regarding a translation of the expletive negation employed in the source text which Pacus and I explored in posts #11-#14?


It is correct. 
In keeping with the stilted style of the original, it would also be possible: _Cuál no fuera el espacio que se habría abierto ..._
but the translation given is more modern and readable.


----------



## lagartija68

Ah, pero para la RAE, sí:

​"47.4.2a El llamado período irreal, asociado con la inferencia contrafáctica, designa situaciones que contradicen algún estado de cosas, como en _Si no lo hubiera dicho _(que implica ‘Lo dijo’) o en _Si lo hubiera dicho _(que implica ‘No lo dijo’). Suele corresponderse con el esquema _Si _{hubiera~hubiese} tenido, {habría ~ hubiera ~ hubiese} dado, pero también los esquemas del período potencial pueden tener interpretación irreal. La forma {hubiera ~ hubiese} cantado siempre se refiere al pasado, sin la ambigüedad temporal de cantara ~ cantase."  NGLEem​


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

lagartija68 said:


> Ah, pero para la RAE, sí:
> 
> ​"47.4.2a El llamado período irreal, asociado con la inferencia contrafáctica, designa situaciones que contradicen algún estado de cosas, como en _Si no lo hubiera dicho _(que implica ‘Lo dijo’) o en _Si lo hubiera dicho _(que implica ‘No lo dijo’). Suele corresponderse con el esquema _Si _{hubiera~hubiese} tenido, {habría ~ hubiera ~ hubiese} dado, pero también los esquemas del período potencial pueden tener interpretación irreal. La forma {hubiera ~ hubiese} cantado siempre se refiere al pasado, sin la ambigüedad temporal de cantara ~ cantase."  NGLEem​


El lenguaje de esto lo entienden sus madres, pero capto la idea.

Yo diferenciaría entre cuando la RAE "recoge un uso", como lamentablemente hace cada vez más a menudo, versus una sana prescripción (la mía).

Me parece que cuando en un foro en el que extranjeros preguntan sobre un aspecto del lenguaje, lo correcto es darles la regla, y muy en segundo lugar, las excentricidades que la RAE haya decidido aceptar.


----------



## lagartija68

Les doy la regla vigente basada en una autoridad. Además primero corregiste a un hablante nativo, y la corrección no corresponde. No hay ningún libro de gramática que desaconseje el uso de subjuntivo en ese caso.


----------



## Pacus

pmb327 said:


> You are not mistaken. But doesn't _Cuál no sería el espacio_ present the possibility that there are multiple different _types _of spaces that can be opened up


Well, if I understand your question correctly, I think the translation I've given conveys pretty well the idea that the space that can be opened up is speculative, I can't see what other type could my translation suggest. Now, the diversity of this space lies in the huge amount of possibilities that one can speculate on, at least that's how I understand.


----------



## Ballenero

Mis propuestas:


Pacus said:


> in *what a curiously different channel* *would not the historical events of the River Plate have run.*


_Curiously_ es un adverbio que afecta al verbo, _would not have run._
Pienso que podría traducirse como: sorprendentemente, de forma inesperada o algo parecido (curiosamente, no me suena bien).
_Different_ es el adjetivo de _channel_, se podría traducir como diferente, distinto pero para aligerar un poco la frase, pondré: otro.
"¡Qué otro curso no hubieran tomado sorpresivamente los históricos acontecimientos del Río de la Plata!".

"¡Por qué otro cauce no hubieran discurrido... !".



Pacus said:


> *What room for speculative induction does not the thought open up to the statesman and philosopher.*


"¡Qué espacio para el desarrollo especulativo no queda abierto a la indagación del estadista y el filósofo!".

Aquí me he tomado alguna libertad.


----------



## Pacus

Ballenero said:


> Mis propuestas:
> 
> _Curiously_ es un adverbio que afecta al verbo, _would not have run._
> Pienso que podría traducirse como: sorprendentemente, de forma inesperada o algo parecido (curiosamente, no me suena bien).
> _Different_ es el adjetivo de _channel_, se podría traducir como diferente, distinto pero para aligerar un poco la frase, pondré: otro.
> "¡Qué otro curso no hubieran tomado sorpresivamente los históricos acontecimientos del Río de la Plata!".
> 
> "¡Por qué otro cauce no hubieran discurrido... !".
> 
> 
> "¡Qué espacio para el desarrollo especulativo no queda abierto a la indagación del estadista y el filósofo!".
> 
> Aquí me he tomado alguna libertad.



Suena perfecto , gracias @Ballenero. Opino lo mismo sobre _curiosamente_, creo que suena algo forzado o calcado. Sólo que no entiendo por qué dices que _curiously_ afecta al verbo, para mí, afecta más bien al adjetivo _different_.


----------



## Ballenero

Pues ahora que lo dices, me quedo con la duda.
¿Serían dos cosas distintas?
Qué sorprendentemente distinto resultado se habría producido.
Qué distinto resultado se habría producido sorprendentemente..


----------



## lagartija68

O tal vez: ¡Qué resultado sorpresivamente distinto se hubiera producido! (Lo sorprendente es lo distinto del resultado)
¡Qué resultado distinto se hubiera producido sorpresivamente! (Lo sorpresivo es la producción del resultado)


----------



## Ballenero

Entonces si es sobre el adjetivo, podría quedar bien:

¡Qué curso notablemente distinto no hubieran tomado los históricos acontecimientos del Río de la Plata!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

lagartija68 said:


> Les doy la regla vigente basada en una autoridad. Además primero corregiste a un hablante nativo, y la corrección no corresponde. No hay ningún libro de gramática que desaconseje el uso de subjuntivo en ese caso.


El hablante nativo pidió ayuda con su traducción y se la di.
Además, el uso que yo hago es más correcto que el de él, por mucho que  tildes  a este último de "regla vigente".
¡Cómo me cansa este tono abierto y deconstructivista al pedo, que van adquiriendo todos los hilos, ante la más simple de las preguntas! 
Parecería que es más importante presumir de cualquier uso que consigne la RAE por escrito, por encima de dar reglas claras y de sentido común.

Para aquéllos que no sepan castellano o estén interesados en hablarlo mejor: _*en una construcción condicional, el subjuntivo va adentro del "si", y el indicativo va afuera del "si". *_

Confíen en mí.



Ballenero said:


> hubieran tomado


... habrían tomado ...


----------



## Pacus

Gracias a todos por sus amables respuestas. A decir verdad, no presté mucha atención al asunto de si es o no correcto el uso del subjuntivo en lugar del condicional (creo que siempre lo dije de ambas formas), mi duda más bien se centraba en el sentido de las frases en sí, pues no entendía si era una pregunta o una exclamación, además de que la negación la hace más confusa. Sus respuestas fueron muy aclaratorias.

Saludos!


----------



## lagartija68

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> El hablante nativo pidió ayuda con su traducción y se la di.
> Además, el uso que yo hago es más correcto que el de él, por mucho que  tildes  a este último de "regla vigente".
> ¡Cómo me cansa este tono abierto y deconstructivista al pedo, que van adquiriendo todos los hilos, ante la más simple de las preguntas!
> Parecería que es más importante presumir de cualquier uso que consigne la RAE por escrito, por encima de dar reglas claras y de sentido común.
> 
> Para aquéllos que no sepan castellano o estén interesados en hablarlo mejor: _*en una construcción condicional, el subjuntivo va adentro del "si", y el indicativo va afuera del "si". *_
> 
> Confíen en mí.
> 
> 
> ... habrían tomado ...


La verdad que no, en esto te equivocás, y en el español es mucho más antiguo el uso del subjuntivo en la principal, y en el caso del período irreal de pasado está muy vigente y muy extendido. No hay ninguna regla que haya caído en desuso. Como digo es un uso más antiguo que el condicional. No aportaste ninguna fuente para avalar tu corrección, para mí y la fuente que aporté, errada. Lamento que te canses y que pretendas que te creamos porque vos lo digas.



Parece que esto se consultó muchas veces en muchos hilos de WR:

Search results for query: hubiera habria


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Aquí está todo el lamentable capítulo 47 de la "Nueva Gramática ...", en un formato más amigable que el de la RAE, para quien le interese.



lagartija68 said:


> Lamento que te canses y que pretendas que te creamos porque vos lo digas.


Bueno el uso del "nosotros exclusivo", ahí.



lagartija68 said:


> y en el español es mucho más antiguo el uso del subjuntivo en la principal, y en el caso del período irreal de pasado está muy vigente y muy extendido.


Nada de lo cual lo hace correcto. Además, estás mezclando la vacilación en el contraste modal de los tiempos formativos del castellano, y el uso alomórfico de las formas en _-ra_, con un fenómeno mucho más reciente [1] [2], originado sobre todo en España, y más que nada por vagancia del hablante, no por ningún "sustento ancestral".  



lagartija68 said:


> No aportaste ninguna fuente para avalar tu corrección


Este interesante artículo muestra un estudio diacrónico no de los usos, sino de las gramáticas mismas, y confirma la regla general que enuncio (página 21).

No puedo pelear contra el hecho de que la RAE ya haya prácticamente renunciado a su rol prescriptivo, y decida convalidar cualquier cosa. 













Comentarios sobre la apódosis (lo que pasa si la condición se cumple, es decir, lo que va afuera de la condición) en modo subjuntivo
subjuntivo en condicionales
CVC. Foros
Errores en el uso de los verbos
CVC. Foros
CVC. Foros
https://cvc.cervantes.es/literatura/CAUCE/pdf/cauce14-15/cauce14-15_16.pdf




lagartija68 said:


> No aportaste ninguna fuente para avalar tu corrección, para mí y la fuente que aporté, errada.


Si + imperfecto de subjuntivo
Hispanoteca - Portal de lengua y cultura hispanas
Tipos de oraciones condicionales


Esto:

_



			47.4.2a El llamado período irreal, asociado con la inferencia contrafáctica, designa situaciones que contradicen algún estado de cosas, como en Si no lo hubiera dicho… (que implica ‘Lo dijo’) o en Si lo hubiera dicho… (que implica ‘No lo dijo’). Suele corresponderse con el esquema Si {hubiera ~hubiese} tenido, {habría ~hubiera ~hubiese} dado, pero también los esquemas del período potencial pueden tener interpretación irreal. La forma {hubiera ~hubiese} cantado siempre se refiere al pasado, sin la ambigüedad temporal de cantara ~ cantase.
		
Click to expand...

_
*no dice* que esté bien, o que sea mejor, o preferible, usar el subjuntivo en una oración condicional con la condición obviada, respecto de la regla que yo doy, que es lo correcto y lo obvio. (El rojo es mío)

Dicho sea de paso, todo el capítulo 47, si uno lo despoja de palabrerío, en realidad es notablemente poco prescriptivo, casi no enuncia ninguna prescripción, excepto una que otra escasísima aserción más bien tibia como _"no ha pasado al registro culto ...", "es poco frecuente ..."_, etc.
De hecho, el capítulo recoge todo tipo de usos y combinaciones de tiempos y modos para expresar condicionales, muchos de ellos claramente subestándar, pero sin animarse a desautorizar casi nada (mucho menos la regla que yo doy).
Está todo escrito en ese desesperante tono "non-committal": _"Aparece ...", "suele corresponderse ....", "algunos autores ..."._

[Para quien le interese: el texto citado pertenece al capítulo 47 de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española, que se puede consultar aquí, aunque está escrita en un estilo y expuesta en un formato que parecen querer deliberadamente desalentar su consulta].



lagartija68 said:


> Lamento que te canses y que pretendas que te creamos porque vos lo digas.


Me encantó el uso del "nosotros exclusivo". Acá el único que está queriendo poner todos los usos a un mismo nivel sos vos, si no me equivoco.


----------

